# Portofino Lionfish



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxfish4fun (Oct 22, 2007)

not good,found this one sucker there


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

Did ya kill it?!


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxfish4fun (Oct 22, 2007)

Let's just say it were arrested and I dont take prisoners


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

That IS disturbing!
I have heard of sightings as far in as Grande Lagoon .....but I havent seen any documentation of them here in shallow water.....until now.
That one looks healthy too!!!
Glad you got it.
Plenty more in line though to take its place.


----------



## Chasin' Tales (Oct 2, 2007)

I've seen a couple small lion fish on the Park East snorkel reef over the last couple weeks. Tried to stick them with my dive knife, but couldn't get them. Dove the Pickens jetty Monday and was expecting to see some, but didn't.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Thanks for the report and pic. I'll pass it along.

Whackum


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

How did these guys get transplanted here?


----------



## baldjtb (Apr 12, 2014)

WAReilly said:


> How did these guys get transplanted here?


People had them as aquarium pets, and then they had the bight idea to release them for whatever reason


----------



## flounder1156 (Jul 9, 2009)

baldjtb said:


> People had them as aquarium pets, and then they had the bight idea to release them for whatever reason


That is my theory as to why the lion fish suddenly exploded in this area..... After Hurricane's Ivan, Denise and Katrina.many saltwater aquariums were emptied ....it only took a pair....and BAM


----------

